# How do I measure height correctly?



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, I want to measure how tall my pups are. I'm not concerned at all about them, but because of a recent topic, I'm just curious. I'm assuming you have them standing but do you measure from the top down, or measure from the bottom up? And what point is the spot you measure to on the shoulder? I know Cooper is only 8 months old but isn't he "almost" his full height now? If I had to guess, I would say that my Sadie is a little taller than the standard for a female. Her legs seem long. I know she weighs more than standard at 72lbs. Cooper, on the other hand, I would guess to be within the "standard" height. I just need to know how to measure correctly.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

http://www.lgd.org/library/measure.htm

Best way to tell you...


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Stand you dog square on a flat even surface. Have something flat and level like a small hardcover book. You want to measure your dog at the withers so right where the neck and shoulder meet. You will feel a bone on the top that is the withers. Place you book there don't push just place. Measure from the floot to the bottom of the book and that is your reading. Against the wall works best. You will probably need someone to help you hold something - I always do.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Hope this makes sense.
You will need at least one other person to help (2 would be better), a yard stick, a 12" ruler and some treats.

First try to feel where the "withers" are. This is tha spot at the base of the neck where the shoulder blades are. You can feel the "points". That is where you want to measure at. Now have the dog stand on firm gound (cement, wood, etc) with good footing, you don't want the feet to slide. Now the person who is going to measure stands on one side of the dog, another person stands directly in front and treats the dog so the head is neither pointed up or down, but level. Either the third person or the one measuring places the yardstick along side the dog on the side of the dog lined up with the withers one end on the floor the other pointed to the sky and you place the 12" ruler across the withers keeping it as level as possible. Line it up against the yardstick and that is how tall the dog is. You may have to let the dog sniff and check out the ruler and yardstick before getting it right as they are curious what you are doing.

As I said I hope it made sense.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

The link above provided by Pointgold shows how the dog MUST stand to get a true result. Notice leg and head positions, they are critical.


----------



## niro230184 (Nov 14, 2017)

A proper multivitamin diet for a dog can improve your dog's height. Dog height various parameter i have got while i was searching on it since last many days. and i got details on Best Dog Multivitamin, where in it was clearly mention about how to increase your height of your dog and to measure it.


----------

